# Welsh flag is best flag



## METH LAB (Feb 17, 2012)

Every other country has some colours or some stripes 'n shit..we got a fuckin dragon! 

that is all

peace


----------



## Sweetpea (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Spymaster (Feb 17, 2012)

It's a cool flag, but not unique in having a dragon on it.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 17, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> It's a cool flag, but not unique in having a dragon on it.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2012)

Seychelles is a pretty cool looking flag


----------



## xes (Feb 17, 2012)

that dragon looks like it's trying to learn to skate on those balls


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 17, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


>


 
Dragon = cool, Juggling = not cool


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2012)

I want a passport for this island state:


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 17, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Dragon = cool, Juggling = not cool


 
That dragon aint juggling. Dragons don't juggle 

No fucking way


----------



## Santino (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 17, 2012)

Santino said:


>


 
Yeah but some twat drew that, they don't juggle IRL


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> That dragon aint juggling. Dragons don't juggle
> 
> No fucking way


No fucking dragons either.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 17, 2012)

AK47 kills dragon, Mozambique invalidates Welsh flag.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 17, 2012)

dessiato said:


> No fucking dragons either.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 17, 2012)

lol. jesus this thread took off quick.

i aint ever seen any of those other flags..welsh flag is best. big mean red dragon..fire breathing 'ardcore


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2012)

Mercia





"Ethnic English"





China Imperial


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2012)

Farting in the queen's face


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2012)

Lao Chem






Wessex






I'm bored today.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2012)

Wales still has the best flag, mind.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2012)

Swaziland is cool






Tasmania






Masai:


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2012)

dessiato said:


> I want a passport for this island state:


 
I thought that was goatse for a minute.      but it wasn't  



Santino said:


>


 
pixels.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I thought that was goatse for a minute.  but it wasn't


 
It is a conch!!


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2012)

dessiato said:


> It is a conch!!


 
I know.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 17, 2012)

Putting a dragon on your flag is the kind of thing you expect a child to do when designing their own flag.

"I see you've put a dragon on there, what does that symbolise?"
"I LIKE DRAGONS!!"
"Uh-huh..."


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok so some other flags might have more than stripes and colours..but welsh flag is still the best



> AK47 kills dragon, Mozambique invalidates Welsh flag.


 
AK47 wouldant make the welsh dragon need to scratch... its a bullet proof fire breathing dragon with supernatural powers. It could, should it choose to, take out the whole of england with one volcano style shot of fire breath. i reckon.

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 17, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Putting a dragon on your flag is the kind of thing you expect a child to do when designing their own flag.
> 
> "I see you've put a dragon on there, what does that symbolise?"
> "I LIKE DRAGONS!!"
> "Uh-huh..."


 
better than fuckin boring stripes and colours.. 3 differant colour strips big deal like. or 7 differant colur stripes big fuckin deal.

the majority of flags are just some colours..some might have a litle picture on them, but none of them fuck with the welsh dragon


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> Ok so some other flags might have more than stripes and colours..but welsh flag is still the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your economy wouldn't like that


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it's more that none of them _care_ about the Welsh dragon


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> better than fuckin boring stripes and colours.. 3 differant colour strips big deal like. or 7 differant colur stripes big fuckin deal.
> 
> the majority of flags are just some colours..some might have a litle picture on them, but none of them fuck with the welsh dragon


This one is boring (Alabama apparently)


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 17, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think it's more that none of them _care_ about the Welsh dragon


 
somebody cares.. threads in this forum hardly ever kick off to page 2 in such a short ammount of time.


----------



## Corax (Feb 17, 2012)

The Welsh flag is silly.  And accursed by children doing 'flags of the world' projects.


----------



## Corax (Feb 17, 2012)

Much better:


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## METH LAB (Feb 17, 2012)

Corax said:


> The Welsh flag is silly. And accursed by children doing 'flags of the world' projects.


 
you aware of what forum your in yea? lol

If this was a real life pub or something you might well get your head cut off benin style for saying that lol 

peace


----------



## Corax (Feb 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you aware of what forum your in yea? lol
> 
> If this was a real life pub or something you might well get your head cut off benin style for saying that lol
> 
> peace


I don't see why you have a flag anyway, you're not even a proper country.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> somebody cares.. threads in this forum hardly ever kick off to page 2 in such a short ammount of time.


heh, only because people have taken issue with your claim and are suggesting other flags!





Corax said:


> I don't see why you have a flag anyway, you're not even a proper country.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 17, 2012)

Corax said:


> I don't see why you have a flag anyway, you're not even a proper country.


 


Bloody corax..its allways you init, always gotta be you.. grrrrr who you waving at?


----------



## Corax (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Superdupastupor (Feb 17, 2012)

Stealth Lion Pounce!!


----------



## elfman (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## fogbat (Feb 17, 2012)

That dragon means Wales is trying to compensate for something. May as well buy a sportscar, ffs.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2012)

My favourite dragon:


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 17, 2012)

There was a mini with a Welsh flag design painted on the roof in our close a couple of weeks ago


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> There was a mini with a Welsh flag design painted on the roof in our close a couple of weeks ago


They are just very large stickers, they look good though don't they?


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 17, 2012)

fogbat said:


> That dragon means Wales is trying to compensate for something. May as well buy a sportscar, ffs.


 
Wales doesant need to compansate for anything.. except maybe the government thingy which is pretty much a waste of time(like most things political, although i dont do politics),

the dragon is to signify that wales and welsh people are a superior form of life..to the rest of the world. absolutaly should we choose to, we could take over the world, have the entire world speaking welsh in no time flat..that dragon represents power.. you know the americans keep some of there nuclear warheads in the welsh country side yea? We let them put them there, they think they in control but we only let them put them there so that we could fire them str8 back to america..only the americans dont know this. they think we on there side.. they dont realise that the control of the warheads has been compramised and now in welsh hands..to destroy any country at will..should we choose to, which we dont, as we are nice people  with the heart of a dragon. And also the fire and power and force of a dragon. Nothing like dragon spirit...75% alc. thats 150 proof liquor that.

We also got some great places to hide a drugs lab of any sort...lots of out of the way places for cooking up a batch like.

Rugby...there was a time Wales never lost a game.. it was won b4 it kicked off like..perhaps not quite so good these days but still good enough to have got to the final of the cup(that ref was off his f*ckin head, wales won that match..just not offically)

It represents that we wont settle for a few stripes or a backround colour with some kinda circle in the middle..we raise the bar, you cant get confused by a welsh flag..it speaks for itself yet other flags are so boring i dunno who the hell half of them are(although i aint exactly Mr. geography lol)
............................

Wales mate..say it loud...WALES!! Shout it out now WALES!! We got stories and tails, a land of holy grails, the postman nick the mail and vally boys brought up on speed and ale.. we never fail, in for the win, a huge fuck off lightning storm to us sounds like somebody dropped a pin.. i aint started im about to begin, just gotta wait for a certain something to kick in.

Ahh thats better now gimme the letter that says welsh are better, anyone who's ever visited can tell we much better, alot of english moved in to my area, to escape there england terror. Forever.. when welsh peep's are up for it, we up for it.. you do an all-nighter we can do all week, your football team is shite-er we just let you fuckin win, waste energy on england? leave off, tickets in the bin.

i dunno what im saying somebody help me to get helping, i think im fuckin melting, wales wales wales is full of durgs and ale's ale's ale's

We invented fire to.
..................................

(disclaimer: just incase somebody doesant get that im just fuckin about, i was kidding when i said superiour form of life...thing is i was kidding when i said that to  )

i dunno

peace!!


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 17, 2012)

dessiato said:


> They are just very large stickers, they look good though don't they?


 
Yes, they do (this was in London by the way, not Wales)


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 17, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> Wales doesant need to compansate for anything.. except maybe the government thingy which is pretty much a waste of time(like most things political, although i dont do politics),
> 
> the dragon is to signify that wales and welsh people are a superior form of life..to the rest of the world. absolutaly should we choose to, we could take over the world, have the entire world speaking welsh in no time flat..that dragon represents power.. you know the americans keep some of there nuclear warheads in the welsh country side yea? We let them put them there, they think they in control but we only let them put them there so that we could fire them str8 back to america..only the americans dont know this. they think we on there side.. they dont realise that the control of the warheads has been compramised and now in welsh hands..to destroy any country at will..should we choose to, which we dont, as we are nice people  with the heart of a dragon. And also the fire and power and force of a dragon. Nothing like dragon spirit...75% alc. thats 150 proof liquor that.
> 
> ...


 



Don't forget we invented the wheel too.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 17, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> Don't forget we invented the wheel too.


 
time and space aswell. and universe.. pretty much anything remotly supernatural is welsh telapaths fuckin with people's heads, we the ghosts you keep seeing, the aliens that abucted you, the ones that cause people to burst into flame hot enough to burn there spine.. yet leave the seat and one foot or hand completaly un-touched, we invented laylines, we can speak with mother earth.. she says she's pissed off with the english, and hates the queen.

We the peep's that cause weird shit to happen at 3:am. Sonic bombs were invented by us 1000 years b4 they were invented by anyone else.. we just didnt bother sayin nothin.

we can also create warp drive and moleculer transport start trek stylee, should we choose to.

Weve invented drugs that wouild seriously enhace and enlighten the human race..but it was deemed to risky to start usin as the rest of the world wouldant be able to handle such a dynamic shift in evolution(the english were especially thought to be unable to deal with it)

You know the wind? the cold wind that rocks trees? we invented that. You know the trees that the wind blows? we invented them...tree's are welsh, we can speak to them(especially me)

you know when real nice positive things happen? thats welsh voodoo making nice things happen...america and england are responible for all the negative bother.

Computers and the internet? also a welsh invention.. but since we write history the way we want everyone belives that it was an army thing to begin with and progressed from there.. just some cod-shite we made up, damn we been online since everyone were using smoke signals and drawing on cave walls. We spoke with alien races on boards like theese.

Wales m8, fuckin Wales.

wales!


----------



## Corax (Feb 17, 2012)

The flag's entirely inappropriate anyway.  In heraldic terminology,it should be a green field with ovine rampant.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 17, 2012)

dessiato said:


>


 
Isnt that the Kenyan flag?




METH LAB said:


> time and space aswell. and universe.. pretty much anything remotly supernatural is welsh telapaths fuckin with people's heads, we the ghosts you keep seeing, the aliens that abucted you, the ones that cause people to burst into flame hot enough to burn there spine.. yet leave the seat and one foot or hand completaly un-touched, we invented laylines, we can speak with mother earth.. she says she's pissed off with the english, and hates the queen.
> 
> We the peep's that cause weird shit to happen at 3:am. Sonic bombs were invented by us 1000 years b4 they were invented by anyone else.. we just didnt bother sayin nothin.
> 
> ...


Jesus Meth you make me laugh!


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 17, 2012)

MdmAmDma said:


> Isnt that the Kenyan flag?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Meth you make me laugh!


 
gotta be done m8 gotta be done..done like a freid onion, i'll have a grotty cheesburger from a grotty fast food van, they ever so tastey but cause heart attacks in man, women dont have the heart attacks they just get really fat, im a sexist fuckin bollox talking prick is what im at.

ill rhymes man ill rhymes, im so sick i keep getting pulled over by ambulances and shit

i like to write a lil rhyme or two, i do it myself for practise and to entertain you, it kinda keeps me on top of my dyslexia in a way, my poems are mostly shit though i aint got much to actually say, no way, cant have that im gonna up my game! get as high as a plain, get picked up by the police for dancing naked in the street again.. i says "they onto me man they got my number" then its thorizine shot in the ass and some kinda mental order number.

Thorozine has got to be, litterally, one the most 'angin feelings a drug could ever be.. dead but still alive like, and most deffinataly over-prescribed like, i like to rhyme in my own time like, for you coz you liked my post like, now what would rhyme with like like, i dunno man maybe pushbike, remember that game paper boy? on the old spectrum 128k toy? DAMN that was some serious time ago lol, i hadant had the acid then i was prospering reasonable well, untill that fatefull day that turned my life into a living hell, still not to get so depressing coz i dont wanna spoil a mood, i got some stuff in note pad thats very f*ckin rude..too crude for this place.. but i need an outlet, and sometimes a poem can gimme that outlet, especially if its liked by 6 million people..but i must actualy be realy bad coz the lack of feedback is kinda feeble, bit like this bloody poem.
................

by the way...WALES!!!

peace


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 18, 2012)

this flag is better







only idiots would have something as tough as a dragon on their flag but still be subjugated by the English.


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 18, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> this flag is better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



haha is it fuck...it's just got a poxy sword on it.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 18, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> this flag is better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

the english flag pretty much sums them up...white backround with a red cross...fuck me i bet they had to put alot of effort into that one  ive seen distrubingly bad 'modern art' with more clout to it then a a red cross on a white backround... dunno if its a flag for a country or the bloody red cross/st.johns ambulance etc..

welsh flag is best flag, agree or so help me god, i wont be held responsible for what happans next...which will be, in no uncertain terms,  absolutaly nothing!

lol peace


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2020)

It's a gay flag too now


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 29, 2020)

<petitions for the unbanning of @methlab>


----------



## JimW (Aug 29, 2020)

If it makes it easier for young people to come out to their parents as Welsh, I'm all for it.


----------



## A380 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## A380 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## 1927 (Aug 31, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> <petitions for the unbanning of @methlab>


I wonder what he's doing these days, or if he's even alive. does anyone still have contact with him or S14N? he had his problems but i liked him. ddraig you know where he is these days?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2020)

Nope, thankfully


----------

